

Ask HN: What is your social cause & what will you do? - edw519

I was impressed when 2 members of our community initiated action on social causes important to them...<p>John Graham-Cumming on the apology to Alan Turing here<p>http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2009-09-11-enigma_N.htm?csp=34<p>Aaron Swartz on the Massachusettes senate vacancy here<p>http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090901/NEWS/909010310<p>Then I realized that I'm so busy with my own projects that I don't spend any time on issues important to me.  I'm not even sure what they might be.  I always thought if I did my job, that was my part.  Now I'm beginning to wonder...<p>What about you?
======
Mz
My websites:

<http://www.healthgazelle.com>

<http://www.kidslikemine.com>

<http://www.solanorail.com>

I can't seem to escape social causes, in spite of sometimes wishing I could.
My hope is to someday figure out how to monetize some of what I do.

